# Parts4Euro.com | OSIR Body Kits, Grille, Suspension, Headlights, Taillights, Emblems, Exhaust, Engine Performance, Interior Styling, Pods & Gauges for



## parts4euro.com (Mar 25, 2003)

*Body Kits & Grilles
*

*OSIR Design FCS Scirocco*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*












*OSIR Design FCS Scirocco DF-1 Carbon*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*OSIR Design DSKIRT Scirocco*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*OSIR Design DTM Scirocco X4*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*OSIR Design MASK Scirocco*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*


----------



## parts4euro.com (Mar 25, 2003)

*Badges & Emblems, Mirror Covers & Mirrors, Headlights & Taillights*

*Black Front Hood & Rear Hatch Emblem Combo for MK3 Scirocco*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*Black Front Hood Emblem for MK3 Scirocco*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*












*Black Rear Hatch Emblem for MK3 Scirocco*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*MK6 Style R Front Grille Emblem*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*MK6 Style R Line Emblem - BLUE/BLACK*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*MK6 Style R Line Emblem - RED/BLACK*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*MK6 Style R-Line Emblem*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*R-Line Emblem*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*R-Line Emblem Red/Black*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*














*R-Line Front Grille Emblem Red/Black*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*


----------



## parts4euro.com (Mar 25, 2003)

*Interior Styling, Pods & Gauges & Miscellaneous*


*OSIR Design O-Shift GT*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













*OSIR O-REST GT Right Hand Drive*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*


----------



## parts4euro.com (Mar 25, 2003)

[/B]NEW ITEM[/B]

*OSIR Design DTM TTMK3-R Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser for Regular MK3 TT*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*













[/B]NEW ITEM[/B]

*OSIR Design TTMK3 SR Carbon Fiber Diffuser for MK3 TTS*

*PLEASE ORDER HERE*


----------



## parts4euro.com (Mar 25, 2003)

*NEW ITEM!! 

OSIR Design Carbon Fiber Mirror Cover for MK3 TT

PLEASE ORDER HERE








*


----------



## parts4euro.com (Mar 25, 2003)

*NEW ITEM!! 

OSIR Design Muzzero V3 Audi Key Fob Cover

PLEASE ORDER HERE








*


----------



## parts4euro.com (Mar 25, 2003)

bump


----------

